# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  18 Jahre PSA-Messungen und noch Freude am Leben

## Harald_1933

Im März 2000 befand der mich gründlich untersuchende Hausarzt trotz 6.4 ng/ml PSA-Wert und auch ermitteltem CEA-Wert (Carcinoembryonales Antigen) mit 19.9, es sei alles im grünen Bereich. Welch fatale Fehleinschätzung

Aber schon im Jahre 2001 empfahl mir Prof. Singer vom Klinikum Mannheim nach einer Rektoskopie die sofortige Kontaktaufnahme zu einem Urologen, weil er suspekte Areale im Bereich der Prostata gesehen hätte.

Am 24.9.2001 entnahm Prof.Dr.med.P.Alken im Klinikum Mannheim eine Blutprobe, die einen PSA-Wert von 11.52 ng/ml ergab. Die weiteren von ihm vorgenommenen Untersuchungen führten dazu, dass er einen bösartigen Prostatatumor in seinem schriftlichen Bericht nicht ausschloss und zur weiteren Abklärung eine Biopsie erforderlich wäre.

Die ohne Narkose am 26.10.2001 von einem Oberarzt im Klinikum Ludwigshafen vorgenommene ultraschallgesteuerte Oktantenbiopsie ergab in 3 von 4 Stanzen der rechten Seite ein Prostatakarzinom G 2 a mit einem GleasonScore 7 (3 + 4). Prostatavolumen 30 cm³. Kapsel eben noch erhalten. (palpatorisch nicht vergrößert) T 2a NO + MO.

Hyperthermie, Galvanotherapie, AS, DHB sowie diverse NEMs waren danach zunächst meine Wegbegleiter.

Ein wichtiger Meilenstein auf dem Weg zu einer möglicherweise kurativen Therapie war dann aber die am 18.5.2007 abgeschlossene Bestrahlung.* Heute*, nunmehr 10 Jahre danach, blicke ich zurück auf einen alles in allem zufriedenstellenden Lebensablauf und stelle fest, es hätte schlimmer kommen können.

Meine Prostata habe ich noch. Kein Libidoverlust und Orgasmus ist möglich. 

Durch ständige Aktivitäten und durch mehrmaliges Gerätetraining pro Woche sowie längere Wanderungen hoffe ich, ein sich möglicherweise noch entwickelndes Rezidiv in Schach halten zu können. Ich genieße im Alter von nunmehr fast 84 Jahren zusammen mit meiner Frau jeden einzelnen Tag. 

Unter: http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=112&page=report lässt sich das alles rückverfolgen.

*"Zur Summe meines Lebens gehört im übrigen, dass es Ausweglosigkeit nicht gibt"*
(Willy Brandt)

Und ich selbst meine:* "Es gibt immer einen Grund für das Leben und gegen den Tod"
*
Gruß Harald

----------


## Arne80

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute weiterhin, 18 Jahre sind eine großartige Zeit! Bei Deinem PSA-Verlauf würde ich mir um die nächsten Jahre keine großen Sorgen machen und den Lebensabend genießen!




> Kein Libidoverlust und Orgasmus ist möglich


Macht man das mit 84 noch, ja?  :L&auml;cheln:   :L&auml;cheln:  Das macht Hoffnung, sollte ich mal so alt werden.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Viele Grüße
Arne

----------


## Harald_1933

> Macht man das mit 84 noch, ja? Das macht Hoffnung, sollte ich mal so alt werden.


Hallo Arne,

Du bist erst wenige Monate als Forumsbenutzer auch aktiv und hast schon ein beachtliches Feuerwerk an bevorzugt eigenen Gedankengängen hinterlassen. Und weil Du so sinnige Smileys eingefügt hast, versuche ich es mal mit einer humorigen Antwort:

Eine Gruppe von Studenten/Studentinnen wurde befragt, ob sie 3 Werke von Shakespeare benennen könnten. Eine junge Frau meinte ja, nämlich 10 cm - 15 cm und 20 cm. Der Interviewer erstaunt: "Wie soll ich das verstehen" "Na "Viel Lärm um Nichts" - "Für jeden Etwas" und "Ein Sommernachtstraum" Da ruft von hinten ein Student: "Und was ist mit 30 cm" Die junge Frau: "Das ist nicht Shakespeare, das ist Grillparzer "Wehe dem der lügt",

Also Arne, mit dem Grillparzer kann ich da schon eine Weile nicht mehr mithalten, aber zum gelegentlichen Vergnügen reicht es allemal.

Aber es gibt wahrlich auch im Alter noch reichlich andere Erlebnisse, die man vortrefflich genießen kann. Man sollte es nur wollen und nicht nach dem abgedroschenen Spruch: "Oh Herr, Du nahmst mir das Können, nun nimm mir bitte auch das Wollen" Trübsal blasen.

*Glück ist Liebe, nichts anderes. Wer lieben kann, ist glücklich.*
(Hermann Hesse)

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Nun habe ich mich ertappt.
Ich bin neidisch und missgünstig.
Ich bin ein schlechter Mensch.

Funktioniert es wirklich noch nach AHT und Bestrahlung der Prosti im hohen Alter?
Ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich mit 80 Jahren noch Freude am Sex habe.
Ich würde da wohl nur noch wie ein Krebs auf dem Rücken liegen, und Brigitte frage, ob sie das Gebiss beiseite gelegt hat.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur relativ guten Gesundheit nach 18 Jahren!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

*"Altwerden ist wunderbar!"
*



> Senioren sollen auf keinen Fall zu sehr "betüddelt" werden: "Fördern durch Fordern" lautet die Maxime der bekannten Gerontologin Ursula Lehr. Am Freitagabend spricht sie in der Alten Aula Heidelberg zum 10. Jubiläum des Netzwerks Alternsforschung.


-* hier* - bitte weiterlesen

Gruß Harald

----------


## LowRoad

*Mein lieber Harald,*
ich freue mich immer wieder, wenn ich sehe, wie gut es Dir zu gehen scheint. Du bist einer der wenigen tapferen Kämpfer, der sich nicht in der vor 15 Jahren populären Sichtweise einer Behandlung des Prostatakrebses alleine durch eine Hormontherapie nach Leibowitz festgebissen hat. Du hast rechtzeitig den Ausstieg aus der Alternativszene gefunden. Mit Erfolg, wie man sieht. Glückwunsch zu diesem Werdegang.

10 Jahre nach RT kannst Du Dein Leben so gestalten, wie es Dir zusagt, mit vielen Reisen und immer wieder tollen Erfahrungen. Möge das Schicksal Dich noch lange durch die Welt tragen!

Und da hier Humor zugelassen ist, und Du diesem bekanntlich auch sehr zugeneigt bist, ein für mich passender Joke:


"Drei Ingenieure sind sich einig, dass Gott ein Ingenieur war nur über das Fach können sie sich nicht einigen.

Der Maschinenbauer behauptet, Gott müsse einer wie er gewesen sein. Man denke nur an die Konstruktion der Gelenke, Verbindungen des Skeletts usw.Der Elektroingenieur besteht darauf, dass Gott ein Elektrotechniker war. Man brauche schließlich nur an die feinen Gehirnströme zu denken, die den menschlichen Körper erst funktionieren lassen.Der Dritte vertritt die Meinung, dass Gott ein Bauingenieur war: Nur ein Bauingenieur kann auf den Gedanken kommen, die Abwasserleitung mitten durch ein Vergnügungszentrum zu legen.

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Andi,

vielen Dank für Deine wie immer klaren Worte und den ermutigenden Hinweis auf das Schicksal. 

Zunächst hoffe ich erst einmal - *diese* - Baustelle unbeschadet zu überstehen.

Bei mir kommt guter Humor in der von Dir auserwählten Variante immer gut an.:

"Kommt ein 80 Jahre alter Opa ins Krankenhaus und soll an der Prostata operiert werden. Als die Krankenschwester kommt, um dem alten Herren die Genitialen zu rasieren, bemerkt sie so nebenbei: "Meine Güte, ist ja ein ganz schönes Kaliber, was Sie da haben!" "Ja" - sagt der Opa, "früher hab ich mir da einen vollen 10 Liter Eimer Wasser drangehängt". "Und" - sagt die Schwester - "das geht heut aber nicht mehr,was?" "Nein" - meint der Opa - "das machen die Knie heut nicht mehr mit!"

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Harald,

Ich schließe mich einmal Andys Posting an.
Wünsche dir weiterhin alles Gute!

Toll finde ich, dass Andy es auch noch kann.
(ich meinte jetzt, Witze erzählen, nicht den Sex).  :L&auml;cheln: 

Ich bin nur ein wenig durch dich verschnupft.
In einem Prostata-Forum, wo ca. 80 % Probleme mit Sex haben, finde ich es unangebracht hier mit dem Sex zu prahlen.
Du scheinst nun besser zu sein, als viele andere, und besser als ich . . . .?!
Brigitte wird bereits neidisch!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... aber zum gelegentlichen Vergnügen reicht es allemal.


So soll es noch lange bleiben, lieber Harald.

Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

> So soll es noch lange bleiben, lieber Harald.


Lieber Konrad,

vielen Dank für diese Zukunftsmusik. Zum Begleitorchester gehören auch sinnliche Träume, die einem ab und dann in Erinnerung rufen, wann und wo und mit wem man Intimes erlebt hat. Auch das gehört zu einem erfüllten Leben.

*"Wirklich glücklich ist, wer jeden Tag sagen kann: Heute habe ich gelebt"*
(Horaz)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Rastaman

> Hallo Harald,
> ...Ich bin nur ein wenig durch dich verschnupft.
> In einem Prostata-Forum, wo ca. 80 % Probleme mit Sex haben, finde ich es unangebracht hier mit dem Sex zu prahlen...


Hallo Hartmut,

ich habe bekanntlich so meine Probleme mit Harald, und die werde ich bestimmt auch weiter haben...

Aber ihn wegen dieser Mitteilung anzugehen, finde _ich_ nun schwer daneben. Es wird hier hin und wieder geklagt, daß man so wenig hört von denen, bei denen diverse Therapien ganz gut ausgegangen sind. Du bist, vermutlich ohne es zu wollen, dabei, dieses Defizit zu vergrößern.

Wenn es einem nach vielen Jahren gut geht (und Ja, das schließt Sex im weitesten Sinne mit ein), nach was für Therapien auch immer, dann ist das nicht nur für den Betroffenen erfreulich. Wer weiß, vielleicht können ja andere davon profitieren? Dieser Arzt, jene Klinik, dieser Interventionszeitpunkt, jene Entscheidung usw, usf.  wohl wissend, daß jeder Fall anders liegt? Wem es nach 18 Jahren so geht, der hat wohl einiges nicht ganz verkehrt gemacht, und das mit dem Prahlen ist was anderes...

Also ich finde, gute Nachrichten sollten hier möglich sein (auch wenn es 80% _der hier Schreibenden..._ usw.)

----------


## Reinhold2

> ich habe bekanntlich so meine Probleme mit Harald, und die werde ich bestimmt auch weiter haben...


Da bist du nicht allein!

Gruß
Reinhold

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Rastaman,

zunächst einmal vielen Dank, dass Du den Weg in meinen persönlichen Thread gefunden hast.




> ich habe bekanntlich so meine Probleme mit Harald, und die werde ich bestimmt auch weiter haben...


Lieber Rastaman,

mit dieser Aussage kann ich leider nichts anfangen, obwohl ich es sehr bedauere. Dass Du sie aber auch weiter haben wirst, versetzt mich in Erstaunen.

Ganz hinten im Hinterkopf steht aber noch geschrieben, dass ich wohl vor längerer Zeit in Ungnade gefallen bin, weil ich einer beliebten trauernden Witwe, mit der ich über lange Zeit intensiven freundschaftlichen Forumskontakt hatte, in einem viel späteren Beitrag spontan vorwarf, dass man nach über einem Jahr der Trauer, wohl eher im Forum nicht mehr publizieren sollte, was man immer noch für den Verstorbenen empfindet. War wohl nicht gut. Mein Beitrag und die dann folgenden kritischen Beiträge an mich wurden wunschgemäß gelöscht. B. hat noch viele lesenswerte Beiträge danach ins Forum eingestellt, vielen Dank noch nachträglich, und den Thread dann aber selbst am 23.5.2016 für beendet manifestiert.  

Am 2.4.2014 schrieb ich an B.: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...5858#post75858

Und am 24.4.2014 B. an mich: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...6102#post76102

Am 30.6.2014 Harald_1933 an B. und Dich: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...7013#post77013

Von der Liebe zu B. berichtest Du auch am 8.1.2015: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...0432#post80432

Und jetzt sind wir wieder beim Thema der schönsten Nebensache der Welt auch im Alter. Es geht doch, wie wir von Dir erfahren. Man muss nur wissen wie.

Und weil ich es immer gern mit Humor habe, eine alte nicht bestätigte Begebenheit:

"Konrad Adenauer und Charles de Gaulle genossen gemeinsam ein treffliches Abendessen. Als Gastgeber befragte de Gaulle dann Adenauer: Lieber Conny, nach einem köstlichen Essen sollte man sich auch mit einer Frau treffen. Was sollte sie denn haben, blonde, rote oder gar schwarze Haare?" "Lieber Charles, die Haarfarbe spielt keine Rolle, nur Jeduld soll se haben"

Dir wünsche ich übrigens, wie eben gelesen noch viele Jahre 0,04 ng/ml

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## LudwigS

> Da bist du nicht allein!
> 
> Gruß
> Reinhold


Ich habe da eine einfache Lösung, Reinhold.
Wegen seiner Omnipräsenz mit Beiträgen wie aus der Apotheken-Rundschau, die ich schon fast für narzistisch halte, steht Harald seit mehr als 5 Jahren bei mir auf der Ignorierliste.
Dadurch werden, wenn man eingeloggt ist, die Beiträge des Users nicht angezeigt und man bekommt kein PN's.

Hat mir eine Menge Stress erspart.

Leider lässt es sich nicht immer vermeiden dass ein Beitrag offen ist.
Ich scrolle dann immer ganz schnell weiter.

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## Hartmut S

Fein Rastaman!

Es ist gut, dass mich immer mal Freunde auf  unangemessene Postings von mir aufmerksam machen. Das ist auch gut so, und ich wünsche es sogar.
 . . . aber ich bleibe dieses Mal bei meiner Meinung, dass ich mit 84 Jahren nicht mehr dem Sexrausch verfallen werde.

Es mag sein, dass ich etwas zu hart gegenüber Harald aufgetreten bin.
Es hatte aber ursprünglich einen anderen Grund.
Harald weiss es, und darum haben wir gesagt, schwamm drüber und gut.

Vertragen werden wir uns sicherlich wieder.
Ich bin nicht du (rastaman) ich kann vergeben, so, wie es hier sehr viele im Forum können.
Sonst hätte ich wohl keine Freunde mehr hier im Forum.
Auch wenn immer mal neue User, die ich als Freunde sehe,  hinzukommen.

Lieber Emel (rastaman), ist es nicht an der Zeit sich einmal mit dem Vornamen zu outen?

Harald, nimm es mir nicht übel, sonst ziehe ich beim nächsten Treff wieder mein Hemd an.
(Danke, dass du nicht weitere blöde Fotos von mir ins Netz eingestellt hast!)


Grusss
Hartmut,
der heute mal wieder im Cortisonrausch ist

Ganz liebe grüsse an Ludwig von mir!
(nicht wegen harald!)

----------


## Harald_1933

> Da bist du nicht allein!
> 
> Gruß
> Reinhold


Moin moin,

damit kann ich gut leben.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Moin moin,
> damit kann ich gut leben.


da haben wir doch schon wieder den salat.

der reinhold ist so "blöde" in anführungsstrichen, den mag ich aber.
 . . . auch wenn er mal wieder schreibt, ich wäre harald sein schosshund 

Ich glaube, er ist im grunde nicht schlecht (so wie ich *gg*) :L&auml;cheln: 
das einzige was ich nicht mag, wenn er schreibt "an die wand stellen"
Da sind wir uns nicht einig.
 . . . aber egal, wir versuchen uns alle zu mögen, auch wenn es nicht immer einfach ist.

gruss
hartmut
auch an reinhold

----------


## Harald_1933

> Ich habe da eine einfache Lösung, Reinhold.
> Wegen seiner Omnipräsenz mit Beiträgen wie aus der Apotheken-Rundschau, die ich schon fast für narzistisch halte, steht Harald seit mehr als 5 Jahren bei mir auf der Ignorierliste.
> Dadurch werden, wenn man eingeloggt ist, die Beiträge des Users nicht angezeigt und man bekommt kein PN's.
> 
> Hat mir eine Menge Stress erspart.
> 
> Leider lässt es sich nicht immer vermeiden dass ein Beitrag offen ist.
> Ich scrolle dann immer ganz schnell weiter.
> 
> Gruß Ludwig


Lieber Ludwig,

das stimmt mich ganz besonders traurig. Verdanke ich es doch Dir, dass ich überhaupt heute im Forum bestens informiert bin, wie man z.B. mit eckigen Klammern mit Strg + Alt Zitate verlinkt. Dass die erwähnte Omnipräsenz Dich besonders genervt hat, hast Du mich optisch per Forumsscreening vor einiger Zeit schon wissen lassen. Also als Narziss habe ich mich nie gefühlt, aber auch gern um Anerkennung gebuhlt. Der Mitteilungsdrang hat aber auch sein Gutes, das Gehirn verkalkt nicht so rasch. Aber das ist auch nur meine Meinung, und Dein Tip mit der Ignoriertaste ist doch gut. Davon haben einige Forumsuser möglichweise gar keine Kenntnis gehabt.

Ansonsten, lieber Ludwig, auch Dir, der nicht fünfe grade sein lassen möchte, weiterhin gute Gesundheit. Ich schätze Dich übrigens als Mensch aus Dir bekannten Gründen sehr.

Beste Grüße Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

> da haben wir doch schon wieder den salat.


Lieber Hartmut,

das ist doch ganz einfach, Harald_1933 kann den Reinhold2 überhaupt nicht mehr leiden, ist wohl menschlich und beruht auf Gegenseitigkeit. Damit ist das für mich abgehakt. Und Du Hartmut benötigst Deine Energie für die anstehenden weiteren Therapien. Dein Einwurf mit dem Prahlen wegen sexueller Potenz war doch spaßig und humorig zu verstehen. Nichts anderes habe ich darin gesehen.

Herzliche Grüße nach Kiel.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Lieber Hartmut,
> 
> das ist doch ganz einfach, Harald_1933 kann den Reinhold2 überhaupt nicht mehr leiden, ist wohl menschlich und beruht auf Gegenseitigkeit. Damit ist das für mich abgehakt. Und Du Hartmut benötigst Deine Energie für die anstehenden weiteren Therapien. Dein Einwurf mit dem Prahlen wegen sexueller Potenz war doch spaßig und humorig zu verstehen. Nichts anderes habe ich darin gesehen.
> 
> Herzliche Grüße nach Kiel.


oh je, gerade darum geht es doch, lieber harald.

du bist doch auch ein seemann, so wie ich. - auch wenn du nur zur see mit dem schlauchboot unterwegsrt warst  :L&auml;cheln: 
ein seemann kann niemals etwas "so ernst nehmen".
und . . . 
das weißt du ja auch, das ich " kein rechter" bin, obwohl ich in SH dieses mal die AFD gewält habe. (taths hartmut, - you remember *gg*
ich polarisiere gerne mal . . .  .
das weis sogar unser konrad . . . ?! *g*

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Frank1958

> du bist doch auch ein seemann, so wie ich. - auch wenn du nur zur see mit dem schlauchboot unterwegsrt warst 
> ein seemann kann niemals etwas "so ernst nehmen".
> und . . . 
> das weißt du ja auch, das ich " kein rechter" bin, obwohl ich in SH  dieses mal die AFD gewält habe. (taths hartmut, - you remember *gg*
> ich polarisiere gerne mal . . .  .


La Paloma ohe..............Grüße an Hartmut *gg* Grüße an Harald und Grüße an alle anderen. .......
In einer irrsinnigen Welt vernünftig sein zu wollen, ist ein Irrsinn für sich   (Voltaire)

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Frank,

habe mich eben gefreut,  dass Du Dich nach langer Zeit auch mal wieder ins Forum eingeklickt hast. Der Anlaß ist zwar nicht ganz so lustig wie unser gemeinsamer Trip nach Fahrdorf zu den Shanty-Sängern, aber wo manchmal die Meinungen auseinanderdriften oder es zu kleinen Rangeleien bzw. unterschiedlichen Auffassungen über das was wichtig oder eher weniger wichtig ist, trifft Voltaires Zitat den Nagel auf den Kopf.

Hartmut war wohl durch Cortison leicht neben der Schiffermütze, wie er selbst ausführt:




> Grusss
> Hartmut,
> der heute mal wieder im Cortisonrausch ist


Dieser Hinweis: "Meine Prostata habe ich noch. Kein Libidoverlust und Orgasmus ist möglich", von mir, war Auslöser der eher scherzhaften Bemerkungen von Hartmut, nämlich: 

"Ich bin nur ein wenig durch dich verschnupft.
In einem Prostata-Forum, wo ca. 80 % Probleme mit Sex haben, finde ich es unangebracht hier mit dem Sex zu prahlen.
Du scheinst nun besser zu sein, als viele andere, und besser als ich . . . .?!
Brigitte wird bereits neidisch!"

Zumindest ich habe das schmunzelnd zur Kenntnis genommen. In einer Stunde liege ich hier: Oesophago-Gastro-Duodenoskopie 

Wenn ich da heil herauskomme, melde ich mich wieder. Herzliche Grüße auch an Marion von Peggy.

*"Auf den Wegen der Freundschaft soll man kein Gras wachsen lassen"*
(Marie Thérése Gioffrin)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Weibsbild

> Da bist du nicht allein!
> 
> Gruß
> Reinhold


Ich bin ebenfalls dabei... ziemlich genervt und mit aktualisierter Signatur. :-)

----------


## Hartmut S

> Wenn ich da heil herauskomme, melde ich mich wieder. Herzliche Grüße auch an Marion von Peggy.


Viel Erfolg, lieber Harald!

----------


## Harald_1933

> Ich bin ebenfalls dabei... ziemlich genervt und mit aktualisierter Signatur. :-)


Du hättest besser Ludwigs Ratschlag folgen sollen. Vielleicht erinnerst Du Dich aber auch, dass ich Dir in Sachen Behandlung Deines Mannes schon mal behilflich war, und bei Prof. Müller für Deinen Mann ohne Namensnennung versucht habe, einen früheren Op.-Termin zu erreichen. Du hattest aber schon rasch entschieden von Haßloch nach Kiel zu fahren, was ja auch nicht verkehrt war. Weitere Ratschläge an Dich fließen eher spärlich? Dennoch wünsche ich Deinem Mann eine weitere gut verlaufende Therapie.

*"Mancher glänzt an zweiter Stelle, dessen Licht an der ersten erlischt"*
(Voltaire)

----------


## Harald_1933

> Viel Erfolg, lieber Harald!


Lieber Hartmut,

Dein Hinweis hat wohl geholfen. Vielen Dank. Es ging ja auch nicht nur um eine Oesophago-Gastro-Duodenoskopie, also Magenspiegelung, sondern auch um eine Koloskopie, also Darmspiegelung. Nachdem der Darm bltzsauber dank guter Medikamente zur Verfügung stand und 2mg Dormicum Propofol Wirkung zeigten, bekam ich von der doppelten Untersuchung nichts mehr mit. Aber schon nach wenigen Minuten konnte ich wieder klar denken. Die Aussage des ausführenden Arztes bei einer kurzen Besprechung: "Es ist alles bestens", besagt schon alles. Ich bin sehr froh, dass ein fast schon erwarteter Kelch an mir vorübergegangen ist.

Auch Dir wünsche ich erneut, dass Du Erfolg bei den anstehenden Therapien hast.

*"Um zweierlei beneide ich die Tiere: Sie wissen nicht, was an Bösem droht, und sie wissen nicht was über sie geredet wird"*
(Voltaire) 

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> Weitere Ratschläge an Dich fließen eher spärlich? 
> 
> *"Mancher glänzt an zweiter Stelle, dessen Licht an der ersten erlischt"*
> (Voltaire)


Harald!
Ich glaubte, nach den (gelöschten und in Amnesie vergessenen) Ereignissen 
im April letzten Jahres habest Du deine miese Gewohnheit abgelegt, 
via Internet-Zitatenschatz Giftpfeile abzuschiessen.

Diesmal hast Du einen wirklich niederträchtigen Solchen abgeschossen in
Richtung des Weibsbildes. Die 'wagte' es, deine anonymen Vitamin-B-Spritzen
zu ignorieren und damit deine Eitelkeit zu verletzen. 

Dein Licht, lieber Harald, leuchtet nicht hell vorn, sondern rot ganz hinten am Zug.


Ich freue mich mit Dir, dass in deiner Hinteröffnung alles sauber sei.
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Konrad,

nun denn, Du hast es erkannt. Es war voll in meiner Absicht. Wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es heraus. Und das: *Willkommen auf dem Jahrmarkt der Eitelkeiten.* steht schon länger im Forum. Selbst wenn man noch extra darauf hinweist, ändert das nichts daran. Im Grunde genommen ist dieser Spruch ein Affront gegen alle aktiven Forumsuser.

Noch einmal ein Zitat und dann lösche ich meine Sammlung:

*"Wer am falschen Faden arbeitet, zerstört das ganze Gewebe"*
(Konfuzius)

Harald

P.S.: 


> deine anonymen Vitamin-B-Spritzen
> zu ignorieren und damit deine Eitelkeit zu verletzen.


Lieber Konrad,

Das ist ja wohl an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Wie kommst Du denn auf diesen Faden?

----------


## Hvielemi

> *Willkommen auf dem Jahrmarkt der Eitelkeiten.* steht schon länger im Forum.


Da hast Du allerdings recht.
Vielleicht ändert das nach meinem Wutausbruch.

Danke für die Löschungen nach dem anerkennenswerten Konfuzius-Zitat,
das auf sich beziehe, wer mag. Ich weiss schon, wie man webt.

Konrad

----------


## Weibsbild

> Du hättest besser Ludwigs Ratschlag folgen sollen. Vielleicht erinnerst Du Dich aber auch, dass ich Dir in Sachen Behandlung Deines Mannes schon mal behilflich war, und bei Prof. Müller für Deinen Mann ohne Namensnennung versucht habe, einen früheren Op.-Termin zu erreichen. Du hattest aber schon rasch entschieden von Haßloch nach Kiel zu fahren, was ja auch nicht verkehrt war. Weitere Ratschläge an Dich fließen eher spärlich? Dennoch wünsche ich Deinem Mann eine weitere gut verlaufende Therapie.
> 
> *"Mancher glänzt an zweiter Stelle, dessen Licht an der ersten erlischt"*
> (Voltaire)


Ludwigs Ratschlag? Was meinst du genau?

Was bedeutet die Bemerkung, dass weitere Ratschläge spärlich fließen?

----------


## Frank1958

@Harald    


> Herzliche Grüße auch an Marion von Peggy.


Die Grüße werden herzlichst erwidert. (Marion an Peggy)
So hat ein jeder seine Sorgen und Nöte, und bei einigen sind diese sehr groß , was ich aufrichtig bedaure. Das Leben geht weiter und ich hoffe das alle ihren besten weg finden. Ich wünsche alles Gute. Gruß Frank

----------


## Harald_1933

> Ich freue mich mit Dir, dass in deiner Hinteröffnung alles sauber sei.
> Konrad


Lieber Konrad,

vielen Dank. Der schriftliche Befundbericht kommt noch per Post und am Freitag ruft der Proktologe mich an, um mir das Ergebnis der pathologischen Befundung der im Darm entnommenen Proben mitzuteilen. Bei der gestrigen Nachbesprechnung wies ich den Arzt auf eine Anomalie bei mir hin und bat um Nennung des Namens hierfür, nämlich Rektusdiastase. Seit wann ich das habe, lässt sich nicht mehr feststellen, aber meine Frau meint, dass sie das schon vor über 30 Jahren bemerkt hätte. 

Es macht wohl nunmehr kaum noch Sinn, etwas dagegen zu unternehmen, obwohl diese:

 "So trainieren Sie Ihre Bauchmuskeln

Für eine sehr einfache Rektusdiastase-Übung knien Sie auf allen Vieren. Spannen Sie die Beckenbodenmuskulatur an, ziehen Sie den Bauch ein und spannen ihn an. Dadurch spüren Sie, wie sich die seitlichen Muskeln anspannen. Atmen Sie einige Male und entspannen dann die Muskulatur. Wiederholen Sie die Übungen.

Auch spezielle Sit-ups können die seitlichen Bauchmuskeln trainieren. Legen Sie sich hierfür auf den Boden, winkeln Sie die Beine leicht an und legen Sie diese auf der rechten Seite ab. Winkeln Sie die Arme ebenfalls etwas an und legen Sie die Hände an den Hinterkopf. Spannen Sie den Bauch an und heben Sie den Oberkörper mithilfe Ihrer seitlichen Bauchmuskeln einige Zentimeter an. Wiederholen Sie diese Übung einige Male auf jeder Seite."

Übungen empfohlen werden. Schmerzen habe ich noch nie deswegen empfunden. Ich sollte es wohl dabei belassen. Oder bist Du anderer Meinung?

Beste Grüße

Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

> Die Grüße werden herzlichst erwidert. (Marion an Peggy)


Liebe Marion, lieber Frank,

damit Marion mal etwas davon zu sehen bekommt, was Peggy neben den vielen anderen Arbeiten in unserem kleinen Garten z.B. mit selbst gezogenen Setzlingen macht und meist Erfolg hat, nachfolgend 2 Aufnahmen, nämlich vom 2. Mai 2017 und dann vom 22.Mai 2017






Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Hasch oder Tomatenpflanzen?
(ich habe meine computerbrille nicht auf).   :L&auml;cheln: 

Macht Peggy es tatsächlich alles selber, ohne Hilfe von einem Gärtner?
Sprich: Mich unterstützt mein Schwager.

Das sind meine Pflanzen.



Gruss
hartmut

(Grüsse die liebe Margarete einmal von mir)

----------


## Hartmut S

mal was anderes . . . 

*Zitat Harald:* 


> Nachdem der Darm bltzsauber dank guter Medikamente zur Verfügung stand . . . .  


 Lieber Harald,
nimmst du da etwas anderes, als ich?

Mir hatte man immer das Harz4 Mittel mitgegeben.
Davon muss ich mich übergeben.
Ich suche etwas Neues. Vorher gehe ich nicht mehr hin, weil es zwecklos ist.
Der Darm war nicht richtig sauber.

Abführlösung, die ich bekommen hatte:
Sulfat-Ion, Kalium-Ion, Ascorbat-Ion, Ascorbinsäure, Natrium ascorbat, Natriumchlorid, Natriumsulfat, wasserfreies, Kaliumchlorid, Macrogol 3350, Chlorid-Ion, Natrium-Ion

Das ist großer mist.
Schade das Heribert nicht anwesend ist.

Gruss
hartmut

hoffentlich überfordere ich dich nicht zu sehr?
ich beantrage welpenschutz   :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Hartmut,

die "Harz4" Variante zum Abführen behagt mir auch nicht so, da sie bedeutet das Pulver in 2 Liter warmem Wasser zu vermischen um dann diese wiederliche Brühe am Vortag innerhalb von 2 Stunden zu trinken. Dabei überkommt mich ebenfalls ein anhaltender Würegereiz. Damit nicht genug, muss der zweite Beutel am Untersuchungstag mit noch einmal 1 Liter warmem Wasser vermischt möglichst schnell getrunken werden.

Mit *Picoprep* geht das zwar auch nicht, als würde man einen Humpen besten Weines trinken, aber immerhin den ersten Beutel in 200ml Wasser auflösen und vor 8 Uhr am Vortag trinken. Der leichte Zitronengeschmack macht es erträglich. Der zweite Beutel soll dann am Nachmittag zwischen 14 und 16 Uhr auf gleiche weise angerührt und getrunken werden. Die Zwischengetränke von stündlich einem viertel Liter sind dann vollkommen egal, wenn man von Milch und Alkoholika absieht. Zwischengetränke sind dann so lange zu nehmen, bis die abführende Wirkung nachlässt.

Nur weil diese Prozedur einschließlich der Vorbereitung nicht angenehm ist, sollte nicht daran hindern sie in regelmäßigen Abständen durchzuführen. Ich weiß wovon ich rede!

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Harald_1933

> hoffentlich überfordere ich dich nicht zu sehr?
> ich beantrage welpenschutz


Lieber Hartmut,

vielen Dank für Deine Fürsorge. Nein, Du überforderst mich ganz und gar nicht.

Also das Wundermittel heißt MOVIPREP. Aber anders als in der Gebrauchsanleitung erläutert, hat der versierte Arzt Dr. Übel in seiner eigenen mir vorab mitgegebenen Drucksache die Einnahme von je 1 Beutel A und 1 Beutel B in 1 Liter Wasser aufgelöst am Tag vor der Untersuchung  ab 16.00 Uhr einzunehmen und zusätzlich 1 weiteren Liter Wasser, und die weiteren Beutel A + B etwa 3-4 Stunden vor der Untersuchung  wieder in 1 Liter Wasser zubereitet + 1 Liter Wasser zusätzlich empfohlen. 2 Stunden vor der Untersuchung darf nichts mehr getrunken werden. Die tägichen 100 mg ASS sollte ich 5 Tage vorher absetzen und am Tag der Untersuchung keinerlei sonstige Medikamente einnehmen. Der letzte Stuhl 10 Minuten vor der Untersuchung war tatsächlich wasserklar.

Bei meiner ersten Rektoskopie in Mannheim vor 20 Jahren brach der Arzt die Untersuchung ab und veranlasste vor einer Fortsetzung einen Einlauf, weil der Mastdarm nicht sauber war. Aber MOVIPREP hat funktioniert.

Alles Gute für Dich.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

> Macht Peggy es tatsächlich alles selber, ohne Hilfe von einem Gärtner?


Lieber Hartmut,

Peggy ist viel zu ehrgeizig, um da jemand zusätzlich einzuspannen. Die vielen, allerdings von einer Großgärtnerei angelieferten Blumen zum Einpflanzen haben ihr noch viel mehr Mühe abverlangt wegen der dauernden gebückten oder knieenden Körperhaltung. An eine E-Mail hänge ich mal einige Fotos der letzten Tage zum Weiterleiten auch an Marion an.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

P.S.: Auf Margarete hört Peggy nicht so gern!

----------


## Hvielemi

> Der schriftliche Befundbericht kommt noch per Post und am Freitag ruft der Proktologe mich an, um mir das Ergebnis der pathologischen Befundung der im Darm entnommenen Proben mitzuteilen. 
> 
> Rektusdiastase... Ich sollte es wohl dabei belassen. Oder bist Du anderer Meinung?


Ach Harald, der erste zitierte Satz könnte von mir stammen,
ersetzte man Freitag durch Dienstag, Prokto- durch Urologe und Darm durch Ureter.
Die Wartezeit nach einer Biopsie ist nie angenehm.

Ja, ich bin anderer Meinung.
Da Du ja fleissig die Muckibude besuchst, könntest Du dort Übungen einflechten,
die diesen Bauchmuskelspalt 'kräftigt', um einem Bauchdeckenbruch vorzubeugen.
Abnehmen wäre wohl das allererste, wie Figura zeigt. (Obenrum meine ich nicht,
obwohl Du da durchaus die Insignien der Leibowitz-Jünger trägst)


http://www.hebamme-bern.ch/rectusdiastase.html

Ob die von dir beschriebenen Kontorsionen identisch seien mit jenen nach _Angela Heller_,
weiss ich nicht, weil es bei mir woanders klemmt. Ich darf überhaupt nicht üben,
sondern muss stillhalten. Bücken geht gar nicht.

Tja, die Welt ist nicht nur Prostata, Mann kann auch anders leiden!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Konrad,

vielen Dank, dass Du Dir trotz eigener viel schwerwiegender Probleme die Zeit genommen hast, mir die beschriebenen Kontorsionen doch zu empfehlen. Beim Besuch heute in der Muckibude habe ich den Trainern verklickert, dass ich leider wohl schon sehr lange an Rektusdiastase leide. Sofort hat man mich darauf hingewiesen, dass ich ab sofort nicht mehr mit dem Bauchtrainingsgerät, also das Gerät, bei dem man mit beiden Händen nach hinten greift und das Gewicht dann nach vorn weit hinunter beugend hochzieht, trainieren darf. Das habe ich unwissend immer jeweils mit 3 x 15 absolviert. Also am Freitag werde ich die beschriebenen neuen Übungen einplanen, obwohl ich am Boden liegend oder mit allen Vieren knieend keine gute, eher eine unbeholfene Figur mache.

Bitter, dass Du keine Übungen abspulen kannst und sogar still sitzen bleiben musst. Ich wünsche Dir ein weiteres Mal, dass Du alles wieder in den Griff bekommst.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

P.S.: Vielen Dank auch noch für die anschaulichen Bilder einer Rektusdiastase. So habe ich das noch nie gesehen, weil ich mich noch nie darum gekümmert habe.

----------


## Frank1958

Harald,- Hartmut, danke für die Fotos. Wir verbringen doch recht wenig Zeit zu hause , im Augenblick jedenfalls. Am Samstag geht's schon wieder auf Reisen. Dieses mal Privat. Lieben Gruß an Eure Frauen auch von Marion.

----------


## Hartmut S

Vielen Dank an die beiden Darmexperten!
Dann versuche ich es das nächste Mal mit *Picoprep*
Mit der detaillierten Beschreibung kann ja nichts mehr schief gehen. Auch die Milch lass ich dann mal weg.

Hier noch etwas zum Schmunzeln für Frank und Daniela (3), was ich gar nicht lustig finde.
Bei Brigittes gebraucht gekauften Smart Cabrio hatte ich versucht das Verdeck zu öffnen.
Gestern fuhr sie genervt in die Werkstatt.
Es fehlt der Motor!  :L&auml;cheln:   :L&auml;cheln: 

Liebe Grüsse
an alle

----------


## Frank1958

Zitat. Es fehlt der Motor. Zitat ende.
Holla. Vieleicht wäre der zu stark für das Gefährt und würde die Karosse drehen. *ggg*

----------


## Hartmut S

> Zitat. Es fehlt der Motor. Zitat ende.





> Holla. Vieleicht wäre der zu stark für das Gefährt und würde die Karosse drehen. *ggg*


ja lieber frank, und das muss man am vatertag nüchtern, wegen den medikamenten ertragen.
zum glück lässt er sich auch quer einparken.  :L&auml;cheln: 
spart platz!

----------


## Harald_1933

*Was ist alles smart?
*
Moin Hartmut,

Nicolas Hayek war Namensgeber für das Automodell Smart:

http://www.rp-online.de/wirtschaft/u...-aid-1.2430269

Aber was alles danach unter der Flagge smart segelte, ist schon fast abenteuerlich:

http://www.ooe-zukunftsakademie.at/VA_allessmart.htm

https://www.alarmanlage-eimsig.de/fe...FZYK0wodNwECbA

https://shop.eswe.com/

https://www.e-wie-einfach.de/magazin...smart-oder-was

http://www.handelsblatt.com/technik/.../10646888.html

https://www.gira.de/service/news.html?id=200

http://www.bosy-online.de/Smart_Metering.htm

https://www.golem.de/news/vernetztes...11-117606.html

http://diepresse.com/home/spectrum/z...65/Alles-smart

http://www.alle-autos-in.de/smart/marke.shtml

https://blog.kermi.de/das-intelligen...mart-oder-was/

http://www.industry-of-things.de/all...hing-a-550548/

https://ihaus.de/app?gclid=CNL8kMP8jNQCFcK4GwoddrgJLg

https://www.android.com/intl/de_de/w...FZqsUQodgS0CFw

https://www.smartwatch.de/

https://www.blick.ch/news/wirtschaft...id6585098.html

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smartwatch

Liebe Grüße auch an Brigitte.

Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> *Was ist alles smart?*
> 
> Nicolas Hayek war Namensgeber für das Automodell Smart:
> 
> http://www.rp-online.de/wirtschaft/u...-aid-1.2430269


Eben gerade nicht, Und das ist ein tragisches Stück schweizerischer Industriegeschichte:

Nach der Rettung der Uhrenindustrie (Swatch!) wandte sich Hayek der Mobilität zu.
Er entwickelte die Vision von einem Kleinstwagen mit Elektro-Nabenmotoren und Platz 
für zwei Personen samt Koffer oder Golfbags, in der Überzeugung, dass ein solches Auto
95% aller Fahrbedürfnisse abdecken würde und grosse Limousinen obsolet seien.
Das Projekt war weit gediehen, aber was damals fehlte, waren geeignete Batterien 
und ein industrieller Partner für die Fertigung.
Natürlich lief das Projekt unter dem Namen *Swatch*-Car, auch wenn es ausgesprochen 
pfiffig, also *smart* war.

Obwohl Hayek in der Schweiz gottgleich verehrt wurde, fand er dort keine industriellen
Partner, um das Wägelchen zu bauen, ausser Daimler-Benz, die daraus einen
ordinären Kleinstwagen mit knatterndem Rasenmähermotörchen machten, der im
Elsass, also nahe Biel und Stuttgart produziert wurde.
Hayek zog sich empört zurück samt der Marke Swatch, weswegen die mässig
erfolgreiche Neuauflage der Isetta-Knutschkugel heute Smart heisst und auch
zwanzig Jahre später noch mit Benzin gefüttert wird, technisch aber in der Neuauflage
eine Toyota-Kopie ist.
Wäre Daimler damals dem Industrie-Visionär Hayek gefolgt, würde heute 
Elektromobilität nicht mit Tesla gleichgesetzt, sondern mit Daimler-Swatch.
Die erste Auflage hatte noch einen Doppelboden, in dem Hayeks einst noch fehlende
Batterien eingebaut werden sollten, und der einst provisorisch für die ersten Jahrgänge
noch vorgesehene Benzin-Motor musste in den Kofferraum, weil im Swatch-car
 kein Motorraum vorgesehen war. Deswegen die Mär vom Bierkasten.

Besonders tragisch ist natürlich, dass in Brigittes Cabriolettchen sogar der Elektromotor
für's Dach fehlt ;-))


Und nach diesem Exkurs in die Auto- und Uhrenindustrie nun doch noch zum Thema:

Ich messe meinen PSA-Verlauf zwar noch nicht seit 18 Jahren, aber immerhin seit
November 2003, also seit über 13 Jahren.

Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

> Und nach diesem Exkurs in die Auto- und Uhrenindustrie nun doch noch zum Thema:
> 
> Ich messe meinen PSA-Verlauf zwar noch nicht seit 18 Jahren, aber immerhin seit
> November 2003, also seit über 13 Jahren.


Hallo Konrad,

Du bist ja auch nochn büschen jünger, aber Du könntest mich übertreffen. Die 15 hatte ich Dir ja schon manifestiert, und weil Du auch weiterhin nicht locker lassen wirst, den Krebs in Schach zu halten, wird Dir das auch gelingen. Huskie gehört wohl auch neben Helmut I. zu den am längsten zumindest im Forum bekannten Überlebenden, die sich mit PCa auseinandergesetzt haben.

P.S.: Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch ein Forumsuser, der alle erwähnten Betroffenen übertrumpft?

Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

ups. . .
aber nur nicht deswegen wieder streiten.
ich war so froh, dass ihr euch wieder vertragen hattet.
in meiner rockerzeit gab es für freunde, die sich stritten eine wartsche von mir.

auf das thema komme ich später zurück, wenn ich meinen tread, wegen meines schönen körpers bedient habe. 

gruss
hartmut   :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Harald_1933

> ups. . .
> aber nur nicht deswegen wieder streiten.
> ich war so froh, dass ihr euch wieder vertragen hattet.
> in meiner rockerzeit gab es für freunde, die sich stritten eine wartsche von mir.
> 
> auf das thema komme ich später zurück, wenn ich meinen tread, wegen meines schönen körpers bedient habe. 
> 
> gruss
> hartmut


Hallo Hartmut,

was ist eine Wartsche? Wie kommst Du auf Streit oder evtl. strittig. Ich sehe das locker vom Hocker so, dass ich ein sehr aufschlußreiches und richtigstellendes Posting von Konrad lesen durfte, wonach der Name smart für den bekannten Kleinwagen nicht  auf Nicolas Hayek zurückgeführt werden kann. Das war meine irrige Meinung. Im Hinterkopf hatte ich auch eher Swatch im Zusammenhang mit Uhren.

Und dass Konrad nun immerhin auch schon 13 Jahre PSA ermitteln lässt und seit 6 Jahren mit seinen geschätzten Beiträgen im Forum aktiv ist, war doch diesen Nachsatz von ihm wert. Wenn ich natürlich nun doch noch länger als bis zum erhofften 96. Geburtstag auf dieser schönen Erde verweilen darf, wird das Überholen doch noch sehr anstrengend. Ich wünsche es ihm aufrichtig.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

Hier im Forum und auf myprostate.eu gibt es nur noch wenige Dreistern-Kardinäle
(einen Stern pro fünf Jahre Überleben des Erstdiagnose-Datums) aus dem letzten Jahrtausend.

Senior ist mit Abstand Klaus(A) mit Erstdiagnose-Datum vom 05.12.1994.

Sein Landsmann Yokurt ist zwar länger dabei (12.10.93), aber ist offenbar 'nur' BPH-Betroffener.

Die Daten von US-senior-Tristar maak1 (20.12.92) sind nicht auf unseren Seiten ersichtlich.


Bei der Suche nach den ältesten Triple-Stars bin ich auf einige PSA-Grafiken gestossen,
die nach einem letzten Anstieg abrupt abgebrochen wurden.
Gedenken wir unserer vorangegangenen Mitbetroffenen!

Konrad

----------


## Frank1958

@Harald



> was ist eine Wartsche?


So etwas wie ein Mutzkop oder eine Backpfeife schätze ich mal.

----------


## Hvielemi

Bei den Nordlichtern ist das nun mal so, dass die R anders sprechen, 
als sie schreiben.

Beispiel:
"Waaten" die knietief im Watt, weiss man nicht, 
ob die auf Hochwasser _warten_, um darin an Land zu schwimmen,
oder ob die an Land _waten_, um vor H.W. in Sicherheit zu sein.

Hartmut hat wohl eher eine "Waatsche" gemeint als eine Warze, 
die ein nuschelndes Nordlicht ebenfalls so spräche.
Denn er nuschelt nicht, also hat er die Watsche gedacht als er 
Wartsche schrub,
entsprechend Franks Backpfeife, die südlich des Mains weitherum
Oorfeige genannt wird.



tschuldigung, aber das steht so in Kapitel 33, Seite 724 unten,
meines unveröffentlichten Buches "Enzian, Prostata und Edelweise".
Wie es anfängt, hat Harald schon mal rausgefunden.

----------


## Harald_1933

> tschuldigung, aber das steht so in Kapitel 33, Seite 724 unten,
> meines unveröffentlichten Buches "Enzian, Prostata und Edelweise".
> Wie es anfängt, hat Harald schon mal rausgefunden.


Moin moin Konrad,

vielen Dank für das Kompliment in Sachen recherchieren selbst in nebulösem Gefilde, und der Humor bleibt dann aber doch bald auf der Strecke. 

Ein frohes Wochenende wünscht Dir der genau wie Du unentwegt aufmerksame Harald, dem irgendwie ahnt, was es mit Puistola Gr. auf sich hat, es aber nicht verraten möchte!

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Moin Konrad,

Du erwähntest in diesem meinem Thread, dass Du seit November 2003 PSA hast ermitteln lassen.

Da Du so oft perfekt die VZ z.B. wie Labor Limbach oder unter www.myprostate.eu etlichen Forumsusern vor Augen geführt hast, wäre es doch sogar wohl auch für Dich persönlich interessant, mal herauszufinden, wie sich das bei Dir entwickelt hat.

Unter www.myprostate ist bei Dir eingetragen 01.01.2000 aber ohne PSA-Angabe.

Ist das Jahr 2000 ein Schreibfehler?

Der 1. PSA-Wert erscheint dann am 2.3.2010 mit 6.4. ng/ml und im Text: Hier die Eckdaten meiner PK-Historie, Details weiter unten: RPE am 18. August 2010

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

> Hartmut hat wohl eher eine "Waatsche" gemeint als eine Warze, 
> die ein nuschelndes Nordlicht ebenfalls so spräche.
> Denn er nuschelt nicht, also hat er die Watsche gedacht als er 
> Wartsche schrub,
> entsprechend Franks Backpfeife, die südlich des Mains weitherum
> *Oorfeige* genannt wird.


Genau!

Sorry, ich bin heute nicht so gut drauf.
Danke, lieber Harald für die ganzen Links. Ich hatte die gleich an Brigitte weiter gereicht.
Sie muss ja wissen, was ein Smart ist  . . .  ?

Ich hatte heute einen kleinen Schock bekommen.
Ich kam mir vor, als hätte man mich bereits abgeschrieben (HT).
Ich weiß, das widerspricht sich, weil ich der Lieblingspatient bin. Da gibt es dann auch mal das Medikament direkt zum mitnehmen.
Kann ich dann gleich futtern  . . . 
Ich ziehe die 3 Monate durch.
Weiss aber immer noch nicht, ob das wirklich richtig ist . . . . 

Prof. Dunst hatte heute u.a. zu mir gesagt, das er kein Gott im Weiskittel ist.
Er ist sehr offen und ehrlich. das mag ich.
Er sagte weiter, es gibt keine Garantie.
Na ja, besser als um eine Flasche Cognac zu wetten. Daher heute mein Entschluss , die begl. HT zu machen.

Na ja, - wir sind ja alle noch am Leben.
So verkehrt kann es ja dann nicht sein.

Gruss
hartmut
de nun ins Bettchen geht

----------


## Hvielemi

Nein, Harald, das ist kein Schreib- und auch kein Denkfehler..
Der üblichen, nach Datum geordneten Historie hab ich einen
Kurzbericht vorangestellt, der identisch ist mit dem, was in meinem
Profil in diesem Forums steht.
Als Datum gab ich den 11.11.1111 ein, um sicherzustellen, dass
das myprostate-Programm diesen Bericht ganz oben erscheinen
liesse. Daraus wurde x-wie der 01.01.2000, den ich nun durch
mein Geburtsdatum ersetzt habe. Danke für den Hinweis.

Meine PSA-VZ hab ich hier im Forum schon vielfach dekliniert,
konjugiert und kompostiert. Eine mathematische Analyse meines
vor-RPE-Verlaufes seit 2003 findet sich in [3]. Und auf myprostate.eu 
waren bis vor drei Wochen über 110 PSA-Werte grafisch und tabellarisch 
erfasst, samt Verdoppelungszeiten über je eine, zwei, vier und acht 
Messperioden.
Die  PSA-VZ als Mass der Krebs-Aggressivität und die PSA-Halbwertszeit
als Mass für Therapieerfolge sind in der halblogarithmischen 
Darstellung in [1] als Steilheit der Verlaufskurve abgebildet.

(Dass dort die letzten zwei Dutzen Werte fehlen, ist auf eine Fehlfunktion
des Programmes zurückzuführen.) Von dieser gewiss bald behobenen
Panne abgesehen, gibt es auf diesem Planeten keinen zweiten
derart umfassend dokumentierten und analysierten PSA-Verlauf
wie den meinen.

Gucken, etwas denken und verstehen muss der Leser schon selbst.

Zugegeben, bei diesem wildgewordenen GS9 ist das nicht ganz
einfach. Auch einige meiner Ärzte passen da, weil sie sich nicht
einsehen _wollen_, dass eine VZ von drei Wochen nicht nur heisst,
dass mein gegenwärtiger Wert von etwa 20ng/ml um Mittsommer
um 40 liegen wird, sondern bereits um Silvester bei 20'000 _wäre_.
Doch ein solcher Anstieg um das Tausendfache innert sechs Monaten 
ist in meinem Verlauf schon einmal dokumentiert!

Ein Arzt, der glaubt, mir in dieser Situation einen Termin in drei
Wochen anbieten zu können, ist nicht mehr mein Arzt.  
Man hat mir heute händeringend einen früheren Termin angeboten,
den ich angenommen habe.

Konrad

----------


## Hvielemi

> Und auf myprostate.eu waren bis vor drei Wochen 
> über 110 PSA-Werte grafisch und tabellarisch erfasst,...(Dass dort die letzten 
> zwei Dutzen Werte fehlen, ist auf eine Fehlfunktion des Programmes zurückzuführen.) 
> Von dieser *gewiss bald behobenen Panne* abgesehen, gibt es auf diesem Planeten 
> keinen zweiten derart umfassend dokumentierten und analysierten PSA-Verlauf
> wie den meinen.


Profezie? Winkelseherei?
Egal wie, mein PSA-Verlauf in [1] ist wieder vollständig da.
Fast wenigstens, denn nun fehlen die Werte vor 2010, die
man bitte der Grafik [3] entnehme.

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin moin Konrad,

dass die Werte unter VZ und der Graphik wieder komplett sind, hatte ich gestern spätabends auch schon bemerkt. Aber wo die Werte von 2003-2010 in der Glättli-Graphik zu sehen sind, erschließt sich mir trotz guter Brille nicht. Bitte kläre mich auf, wie ich diese Werte erkennen kann.

Ich wünsche Dir ein ruhiges, schmerz- und auch sonst beschwerdefreies Wochenende.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

> Guten Morgen Konrad,
> 
> schönes Bild, das einen sonnigen Tag ankündigt. 
> Herzliche Grüße
> 
> Harald


https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...9092#post99092

Guten Morgen!
Ich sehe da nur ein Bimbam, einen Baustellenkran und einen gelben Fleck auf dem Bild.
Konrads Fotos waren schon mal schöner.

Gestern hatte ich mir mal 4 Becherovka gegönnt.
Der Doc hatte gesagt, das darf ich, trotz des Kortisones. - nur nicht übertreiben -

Brigittes Motor ist gekommen.
Gute Heimreise lieber Konrad!
Hoffentlich wackelt die Zahnradbahn nicht so dolle, wegen des Frühstücks. 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

Ach, Harald, als Kaufmann bist Du es doch gewohnt, Charts zu lesen,
also öffne Grafik [3]:
Darin findest Du eine schwarze, zunehmend ansteigende Kurve.
Fast genau auf dieser Kurve liegen die gesuchten Messpunkte in weiss. 
Deren PSA-Wert lese man auf der logarithmischen Ordinate ab, linke Skala.
Das Datum auf der Abszisse, bezogen nicht auf die Geburt Christi, sondern auf die Meine.
die Steilheit der Kurve gibt Auskunft über die PSA-Verdoppelungszeit.
Letztere sinkt von 221 Monaten zu Beginn auf 7.4 Monate.
Dann kam die RPE und setzte diesem Spuk ein vorläufiges Ende.
Wie es nach diesem Cliffhanger weiterging, siehe Grafik [1].

Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Konrad,

in der Mathematik wird unter dem Begriff Abszisse oder Abszissenachse die horizontale Achse in einem Koordinatensystem verstanden.

Gut so, aber auch als Kaufmann, Du bist Architekt, Ingenieur etc., hatte ich mich damit nie befassen müssen, und in der Schule war Mathematik nicht mein bevorzugtes Fach. Nun denn, Du kannst das lesen, was die Glättli-Graphik darstellt und viele Forumsuser nach Deinen Erläuterungen nun wohl auch. Aber selbst etliche Urologen hätten damit wohl eher auch Deutungsprobleme. 

Also, let's talk about all the good things that could happen!

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

lieber Hartmut,
wie schön, dsss Du dieses Zeug, was ich erst googeln musste,
schadlos gurgeln darfst. Mengenangaben sollten immer mit einer
Masseinheit versehen sein. Ich hoffe, das waren Centiliter, nicht
US-Gallons.
Und auch gut, dass Brigittes Motor da ist, 
dann kann sie in diesen heissen Tagen oben Ohne fahren.

@Harald, Abszisse und Ordinate kennt man im Baugewerbe nicht,
da gelten nur diese vier Dimensionen:

Länge x Breite x Höhe x Franken 

Naja, in Berlin kommt noch die Bauverzögerung in Kubikjahren hinzu, x mega


Was die Grafiken angeht, könntest Du mit ein Bisschen geistiger 
Anstrengung aus deiner PSA-Grafik in Myprostate schon vor Jahren
herausgelesen haben, ob dir dein Krebs doch nochmal wehtun wird:
Anstiegsgerade nach rechts verlängern, Datum festlegen, PSA ablesen.
Wär doch was?

Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

*Ernüchternde Zusammenfassung*

Es ist eher weniger aufbauend, im Forum zu offenbaren, dass man nichtsdestrotrotz bislang ziemlich gut über die Runden einer PCa-Bekämpfung gekommen ist. Mißgunst oder auch nur Wichtigtuerei, für das ich oft schon früher selbst gescholten wurde, offenbaren das Verhalten einer eher kleinen Klientel dieses Forums, die sich einfach nicht damit abfinden will, dass es auch gut abgelaufene Prostatakrebsverläufe geben kann, wenn man dazu alle doch möglichen Optionen ausschöpft. 

Inmitten aller skurrilen Mißmut ausdrückenden Andeutungen wegen meines Auftretens in diesem Forum stelle ich ohne Häme oder Vorwürfe auch fest, dass ich mich sowohl einer beachtlichen mir wohlgesinnten Anzahl von Forumsusern erfreuen darf, aber mich eben auch mit einer eher geringeren Anzahl von Miesmachern ob meiner Aktivitäten abzufinden habe.

Ich erspare es mir in diesem meinem Thread, noch einmal auf die Ignoranten und die selten oder eher nie dem Forum hilfreiche Informationen zur Verfügung gestellt habenden Miesmacher aufmerksam zu machen. 

Mag ja sein, dass ich mit meinem Bedürfnis, diesem oder jenem etwas Wissenswertes mitteilen zu wollen, die schon bestens informierten User gelangweilt habe. Das ist aber doch Grund, eingestellte Beiträge aus der Apotheken-Rundschau ect. zu verteufeln. Jede Info kann hilfreich sein, und ein mündiger Leser oder Patient wird selbst erkennen, was von Nutzen oder ein Schmarrn ist.

Als ich diese zusammenfassende Erkenntnis formulierte, war ich nicht frei von einem gewissen Frust ob der teilweise schmählichen Postings in meinem Thread. Inzwischen jedoch hat sich mit meiner Zustimmung und meiner Beteiligung an einem bevorzugt zwanglosen Erlebnis- und Gedankenaustausch die anfangs verspürte Mißstimmung aufgehellt. Manchmal sollte man das Negative einfach auch mal aussitzen und gelassen hinnehmen. Jeder neue Tag bringt dann auch wieder mal mehr erfreuliche Geschehnisse auf die Tagesordnung. Besonders Mimosen begrüßen lieber die aufgehende Sonne, als den manchmal auch dunklen Mond bei Regenwetter. 

Hiermit verspreche ich aber auch, ab sofort keine Beiträge mehr aus der WAMS, dem Mannheimer Morgen, der Apotheken-Rundschau etc. einzustellen, sowie überhaupt die Plauderecke zu meiden, weil da eh selten was dabei herauskommt.

Im übrigen wünsche ich ausnahmslos allen Forumsusern ein weiterhin sonniges Wochenende.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> Mißgunst oder auch nur Wichtigtuerei ... offenbaren das Verhalten 
> einer eher kleinen Klientel dieses Forums, die sich einfach nicht damit abfinden will, 
> dass es auch gut abgelaufene Prostatakrebsverläufe geben kann, wenn man dazu
>  alle doch möglichen Optionen ausschöpft.


Entgegen deines aktiven Interesses an meinen verlorenen PSA-Werte, die ich dann
 samt Erklärung geliefert hatte, versuche ich jetzt, dein mir selbstgerecht erscheinendes 
Gejammer auf eine meiner Äusserungen zu beziehen.
Vielleicht war's diese:

[QUOTE]Was die Grafiken angeht, könntest Du mit ein Bisschen geistiger 
Anstrengung aus deiner PSA-Grafik in Myprostate schon vor Jahren
herausgelesen haben, ob dir dein Krebs doch nochmal wehtun wird:
*Anstiegsgerade nach rechts verlängern, Datum festlegen, PSA ablesen.*
Nun versuch es einfach mal.

Ich hatte dir schon vor Jahren freudig geschrieben, dass ich aufgrund deiner in Myprostate
aufbereiteten Daten zum Ergebnis gekommen sei, dass dir der Krebs nie mehr wehtue.
Das geschah auf eben diese Weise (die mit der Glättli-Analyse gar nix zu tun hat).
Irgendeiner mathematische Aktion bedarf es nicht, die hat Myprostate längst erledigt.
Die Rede war lediglich von ein Paar Punkten, die grafisch statt tabellarisch dargestellt sind.
 Du erinnerst dich.

Deinem Interesse an meinen verlorenen, rund zehn Jahre alten Daten folgend, hab ich
versucht, die allereinfachste Aktion in einem Koordinatennetz zu erklären, nämlich 
einen Punkt auszulesen, weil Du dich als Kaufmann dazu ausserstande erklärt hattest. 
Wären da statt ng/ml als Einheit  angegeben gewesen, hättest Du das spielend geschafft.
Ich hab die Daten halt nicht in Tabellenform greifbar, und dort wo sie waren, sind sie nicht
mehr: In Tabelle und Grafik von Myprostate, weswegen ich auf dieselben Daten in Grafik [3]
zurückgriff. Sechs weiss, statt rot dargestellte Punkte ...

Dann dachte ich, vielleicht in einem älteren Herrn ein Bisschen Neugier darauf zu wecken, 
die allerbeste Nachricht, die ein Krebskranker bekommen kann, _selbst_ aus seinen
 von Myprostate anschaulich aufgearbeiteten Daten auszulesen.
Die Lösung kennst Du ja schon längst, nicht nur von mir.

Nein, da schwafelst Du von Missgunst ...


Schade,
Konrad


PS: Im übrigen könntest Du noch viele Optionen ausschöpfen, um deinen Krebs 
zu kontrollieren. Auch das hatte ich damals freudig erwähnt, gerade vor dem
 Hintergrund, dass mir selbst viele dieser Optionen nicht mehr gegeben seien.
Daraufhin prophezeitest Du mir 15 Jahre, ohne irgend ein Mittel dazu anzubieten, 
wohl weil Du zu träge warst, dich mit der unangenehmen Wahrheit zu befassen,
dass es kaum je soweit kommen werde.
Ich hatte dir meine Analyse zu deinem krebbezogenen Überleben mit nachvollziehbarer
Begründung geliefert - gerne und freudig geliefert. Auch diesesmal, denn ich war mir
sicher, dass Du die offen gelassene Frage innert Minuten lösen könntest.


Und teile uns weiterhin interessante Links aus WAMS und Morgenweb mit.
Schliesslich waren es Helmut I und Du, die fast gleichzeitig auf Prof. Haberkorns
PSMA-Geschichten hingewiesen hatten. Ohne diese _beiden_ Hinweise wäre ich wohl 
nie nach Heidelberg gepilgert. Was das Jahre später gebracht hat, entnehme man
der anschaulichen, in diesem Teil wiederhergestellten Grafik [1], so ab Sommer 
letzten Jahres. Wie das zu lesen sei, hab ich ja oben schon dargestellt:
*Anstiegsgerade nach rechts verlängern, Datum festlegen, PSA ablesen:* 
In diesem Fall geht die Gerade etwa in Fünf Monaten oben aus der Grafik raus. 
Wenn ich nicht rasch einige meiner letzten Optionen ergriffe, hiesse das Exitus.
Daraus kann man also keine 15 Jahre OS lesen, aber immerhin mehr als ein 
halbes Jahr hat die PSMA-RLT bisher gebracht. In meiner Situation ist das sehr viel, 
und ich habe damit eine wunderbare erste Frühlingshälfte erlebt.

Einmal mehr: Helmut I und Du haben diesen einen, entscheidenden Link gepostet.

----------


## Harald_1933

> versuche ich jetzt, dein mir selbstgerecht erscheinendes
> Gejammer auf eine meiner Äusserungen zu beziehen.


Lieber Konrad,

zunächst möchte ich klarstellen, dass Du ausscheidest aus dem Kreis derjenigen, die mir nicht wohlgesonnen sind. Falls Du es noch nicht bemerkt hast, die in unschöner Erinnerung verbliebenen Stunden unseres gemeinsamen Besuches in Heidelberg anläßlich Deiner Untersuchung im HIT, dem heiligen Gral der Untersuchungsinstitutionen, sind verblasst. Es handelte sich nach meiner heutigen Einschätzung um beiderseitige Mißverständnisse, die sich nunmehr aus meiner Sicht in Schall und Rauch aufgelöst haben, soll heißen, ich bin Dir nicht mehr gram und favorisiere eine weitere gute Einverträglichkeit mit allem, was von Dir in diesem Forum noch geschrieben werden wird. Ist das angekommen?




> schwafelst Du von Missgunst ... Schade


Lieber Konrad,

selbst die Wortwahl schwafeln, sei Dir angesichts Deiner aktuellen gesundheitlichen Probleme verziehen. Dazu gehört auch selbstgerechtes Gejammer. Aber wenn jemand, dessen Lebensgefährtin von mir in unzähligen Stunden Anteilnahme am Ableben ihres geliebten Mannes zuteil wurde, in meinem Thread nun postuliert, mit mir so seine Probleme zu haben, weil ich wohl sicher etwas unangebracht, die erneuten Beiträge dieser lieben Frau am ich weiß nicht wie vielten Jahrestag des Ablebens dieses Ehemannes in diesem Forum kritisierte, da sei es doch erlaubt, das als Missgunst zu empfinden.

Und wenn dann zwei eher weniger mit hilfreichen Beiträgen sich im Forum hervorgetane Gelegenheitsaktivisten schlicht feststellen: "damit bist Du nicht allein", ist es wohl erlaubt, von Missgunst zu sprechen




> Einmal mehr: Helmut I und Du haben diesen einen, entscheidenden Link gepostet.


Lieber Konrad,

es ehrt Dich, dass Du fast Dein Licht unter den Scheffel stellst. Gut, dass diese Infos über Haberkorn eine wichtige Weichenstellung für all Deine dann von dir selbst eingeleiteten Therapiewege waren. 

Ich bin müde und kann immer gut 9-10 Stunden schlafen, wenn mich nicht meine liebe Frühaufsteherin manchmal davon abhält.  

Diese vielen Stunden Schlaf wünsche ich Dir auch und hoffe, dass nicht irgendein früh krähender Gockel oder der Kirchengong Dich aufweckt.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

Ah, das ändert viel.
Du antwortetest auf einen über 50 Beiträge zurückliegenden Text?

Es war blöd von mir, deine "Ernüchternde Zusamenfassung" auf den direkten
 Vorbeitrag zu beziehen. Der daraus entstandene Wirbel sollte wohl gelöscht werden.

Carpe diem!
Konrad



Vergangene Konflikte? 
Vor einem Jahr hatte ich eine Amnesie erlitten.

----------


## Harald_1933

Guten Morgen Konrad,

es betrübt mich, dass Du wähntest, Deine letzten Hoffnung erweckenden Hinweise in Sachen VZ wären Auslöser meiner zusammenfassenden Erkenntnisse gewesen. Im Gegenteil, darüber habe ich mich sogar sehr gefreut.




> Der daraus entstandene Wirbel sollte wohl gelöscht werden.


Nein, das sehe ich nicht so. Durch nunmehr ausführliche Erläuterung meiner Beweggründe für meinen Frust, könnte vielleicht auch den Verursachern klar geworden sein, dass man einem mit seinen gut überstandenen Therapien und Zufriedenheit mit seinem Leben ausdrückenden Betroffenen wohl eher so etwas wie Zustimmung hätte signalisieren sollen, als noch dumpf zu polemisieren. Im ersten negativ anmutenden Posting habe ich noch höflich reagiert. Eine Antwort darauf blieb leider aus. Unversöhnlichkeit ist überall auf der Welt mit ein Grund, dass es niemals Frieden geben kann.

Peggy war wohl heute schon kurz nach 6.00 Uhr dabei, mit dem langen Wasserschlauch etc. den trockenen Garten mit seinen vielen Blumen und den besonders gehüteten Setzlingen tüchtig mit Wasser zu verwöhnen. Das war auch dringend angebracht. Dagegen erwachte ich erst gegen 7.30 Uhr. Es wird erneut ein ruhiger sonniger Sonntag.

Dir wünsche ich morgen die erhoffte Aufklärung zu einigen Deiner Fragen an die dortigen Mediziner.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Reinhold2

> Hiermit verspreche ich überhaupt die Plauderecke zu meiden, weil da eh selten was dabei herauskommt.Harald


Wie wir leider feststellen müssen: ein nicht gehaltenes Versprechen!
R.

----------


## Harald_1933

*Noli turbare circulos meos*

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Harald,
alten Groll kann man aufgeben, wie Du mir gegenüber erläutert hast.
Teil jenes Konfliktes war eine überaus grobe Bemerkung deinerseits.
Irgendwie schimmert das noch durch meine Amnesie durch. 
Schweigen ist in dieser Situation beidseitiger Verletzung weise.
Du hattest das letzte Wort, das sollte reichen.

Wie eine Duplik in die Hosen gehen kann, hab ich ja oben erlebt.


Heute ist Sonntag, sprechen wir lieber über Gartenschläuche.

Ich bin hier in meiner winter- aber eben nicht grad sommertauglichen
 Wohnung festgesetzt, weil der Pigtail auf jede Bewegung mit Blutung
reagiert. Wäre wohl besser im Spital geblieben, wo ich eine grosse
Terrasse mit Teilbeschattung vorm ZImmer hatte. Aber Blümchen
zum Spritzen gabs da auch keine. Besser wäre es, den Garten im
Tessin zu pflegen, wo Gras und Büsche in Wildwuchs übergegangen sind. 
Naja, der Schlauch bliebe aufgerollt, es bedürfte des Schneidens und 
Hackens. Das darf und kann ich nicht mehr. Vielleicht später wieder.
Ohnehin hab ich die kommende Woche für die Humanmedizin reserviert,
und für interne Knoten und Schläuche.

Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Harald,
wer Länge x Breite x Höhe x Dollar rechnet, braucht aber auch eine 2. Wasseruhr für draußen, weil dann das teurere Abwasser in der Abrechnung entfällt.
Hast du eine installiert?




> Mengenangaben sollten immer mit einer
> Masseinheit versehen sein. Ich hoffe, das waren Centiliter, nicht
> US-Gallons.
> Und auch gut, dass Brigittes Motor da ist, 
> dann kann sie in diesen heissen Tagen oben Ohne fahren.


Lieber Konrad,
es war eine ½ Literflasche, geteilt durch 4 Personen.
Nun rechne mir bitte die Milliliter pro Glas aus, die ich getrunken hatte.
Ich mag das Zeugs auch nicht so wirklich . . . .

Ja, Brigitte muss offen fahren, weil Ihre Knutschkugel keine Klima hat.
Frauen achten da wohl nicht so drauf, wenn sie auf ein Auto heiß sind.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Briele

Hallo Harald,

erlaube mir den Versuch, Deine Annahme, es gäbe hier Mißgünstige, Menschen, die Dir den guten Verlauf Deiner Erkrankung, Deinen phantastischen körperlichen Zustand in jeder Beziehung neiden, zu zerstreuen, weil Dir das offensichtlich Kummer macht. 

Es gab einen einzigen, der schrieb, er finde Deine Äußerung in diesem thread etwas prahlerisch. Hartmut S hat manchmal vielleicht einen Humor, den nicht jeder goutiert, ich habe ihn aber im Forum als jemand mit einem großen Herzen kennen gelernt, dem Neid wohl fremd ist. So wie einer, der gerne von sich sagt, er sei ein Gentleman, dies eher keiner ist, andere, die von eigener Sensibilität blöken, in erster Linie für sich selbst sensibel sind, kann Hartmut S schreiben, Brigitte sei neidisch und wir alle wissen, weder er noch seine Frau sind es auf Dich.

Rastaman hat auf dieses Posting reagiert. Wie Du daraus Mißgunst lesen kannst, ist nicht zu begreifen, er schreibt doch das Gegenteil. Du nervst Rastaman. Das ist etwas anderes. 

Und Du nervst ihn nicht nur, weil Du mir im letzten Mai schriebst, ich soll jetzt mit der Schreiberei in meinem Thread Mein Mann ist gestorben aufhören, mit der Trauerei muß nun genug sein, umso mehr weil ich einen neuen Mann habe, die Beiträge seien nun auch nicht mehr wirklich gelungen. Du nervst ihn aus Gründen, die auch anderen auf den Geist gehen. Wie so etwas überhaupt sein kann ist Dir unbegreiflich. Zugleich ist es Dir offensichtlich wichtig, daß man dich mag, Dich schätzt. Ich kenne keinen Menschen außer Dir, der sich da nicht fragte, womit geh ich anderen auf den Geist, und ist womöglich was dran an deren Kritik über die Jahre, über verschiedene Forumsidentitäten hinweg. Es geht um Selbstreflexion. 

Eigentlich wollte ich Dir schon x-mal geschrieben haben. Was hielt mich davon ab? Irgendwie ist es so, daß Postings, die Dir nicht passen (egal ob von Dir selbst verfasste, oder an Dich gerichtete), oder wenn es für Dich unangenehm wird, weil heftiger Gegenwind kommt, ganz schnell gelöscht werden. Ich hätte es z.B. gerne gehabt, daß Dein anmaßendes Posting in meinem Thread, sowie die Antworten darauf stehen bleiben. 

Du bist ein Jahr älter, man sollte ja möglichst in jedem Jahr seines Lebens ein Stückchen weiser werden. Ich schreibe Dir noch einmal auf warum Du bei vielen aneckst und es ist im wesentlichen das, was ich vor einem Jahr (in einem der dann gelöschten Beiträge) schrieb. Vielleicht erreicht Dich etwas davon, es schadet nie über Kritik nachzudenken.

Ich zum Beispiel mag es nicht wie du Deine Huld verteilst, wenn jemand Deiner Meinung nach richtig denkt, fühlt, schreibt, entscheidet, liebt, und wie du um Dich schlägst, schmollst, zur beleidigten Leberwurscht mutierst, wenn jemand nicht Deiner Meinung ist. Dann auch gerne festhältst, wieviele Stunden Du doch aufgebracht hast zu schreiben, zu tun, zu machen. Mensch Harald, wir alle schreiben hier, weil wir das wollen, keiner fordert dergleichen vom anderen ein. Ich finde es nervig, daß Du oft einen halben Meter staatsanwältisch auflistest was derjenige doch da und dann geschrieben hat oder Du selbst. 

Wenn jemand schreibt er war jetzt irgendwo, oder will wo hin, ziemlich sicher bist Du bereits dort gewesen und mußt das dann die Forumsgemeinde wissen lassen, gerne auch mit Fotobeleg.
Ist jemand verstorben und einer meint, ach das tut mir leid, ich habe mit ihm telefoniert oder sonst auf eine Art Kontakt gehabt, da mußt Du sofort einhaken mit  ich auch, ich auch. Während andere Foristen einander einfach schreiben, ist es bei Dir gleich so, daß man sich Dir offenbart hat.

Es ist zum Fremdschämen, wenn Du gleich mehrmals meinst, die Forumsgemeinde wissen lassen zu müssen, daß Du Dich ja eigentlich mit Prof.Sch. duzt, nur halt hier nicht. Das sind alles so Sachen, da sitzt man staunend, kopfschüttelnd davor und denkt sich, jeder Zehnjährige kann sich besser zurücknehmen. 

Alles in allem ist es schade. Du weißt viel, Du teilst Dein Wissen großzügig und gerne, doch Deine Sucht zur Selbstdarstellung, kombiniert mit einem völligen Mangel an Selbstreflexion, die Tatsache, daß Du zu allem und jedem Deinen Senf dazu geben mußt, schmälert Deine Verdienste. 

Wie wohl so gut wie alle hier, freue auch ich mich über jeden guten Krankheitsverlauf. Weiterhin alles Gute für Dich.
Briele

----------


## Michi1

Briel, mir persönlich kommte es so vor wie wenn er kein anderes Hobby als hier das Forum hat. Soll man ihn deswegen Bedauern oder einfach vieles überhaupt nicht mitlesen ?

----------


## Weibsbild

Dieser alte böse Mann, bei dem offensichtlich vieles im Leben schief läuft, ist für einige Leute hier eine Zumutung. Ich hatte mich erdreistet, ihn freundlich zu bitten, einen meiner Threads nicht mit eigenen Themen zu stören. Oh oh... dem Hohepriester des Forums so etwas anzudienen, und dann noch von einer Frau. Ab dann wurde es nur noch peinlich. 

Ich habe einige PNs bekommen von Forumsusern, die auch völlig genervt sind von ihm. Einige haben mir geschildert, dass er sie dann per privater Nachricht versucht hat fertig zu machen. Die haben dann gesehen, wie er versucht hat mich anzugehen, auf hinterfotzige Art und Weise. Ich kann mich übrigens immer noch nicht daran erinnern, dass ich für irgend etwas in seiner Schuld stehe. 

Aber wie schon geschrieben, Selbstreflexion ist nicht seines... ich würde mich zu Tode schämen, hier mit einem vierten Nicknamen nochmal aufzutauchen. Aber das hätte ja auch was mit Stil zu tun. Ist leider nicht vorhanden... Nennt sich übrigens kognitive Verzerrung.

Völlig schräg der Mann...

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin moin Ralf,

bitte nichts löschen, lasse das bitte alles so stehen. Ich möchte mir das noch sehr langsam zu Gemüte ziehen und hier und da noch eher sachlich reagieren.

Beste Grüße

Harald

----------


## rolando

Hallo zusammen,

was hier gerade abgeht finde ich dieses Forums nicht würdig. Ich glaube man bezeichnet so was auch als Diffamierung. Leute kriegt euch einfach wieder ein und diskutiert bitte sachlich.

  @Briele: Hartmut S in einen Vergleich mit Harald zu stellen, finde ich nicht angebracht. Und ich möchte an dieser Stelle anmerken, dass es nicht nur der Humor von Hartmut S ist, der hier manch einem nicht goutiert. Mehr sage ich nicht dazu.

  @Weibsbild: Das was du schreibst steht in engem Zusammenhang mit deinem Avatar - kein weiterer Kommentar.

  @Michi: Darf ich nach deinen Hobbys fragen? 
Wahrscheinlich jeden Morgen aufs Neue ab 5.00 Uhr kurze und oberschlaue Beiträge formulieren (siehe z.B. heute Morgen 1 + 2 + 3).

   Ich glaube Selbstreflexion und etwas mehr Zurückhaltung wäre wohl bei allen Beteiligten angesagt. Dabei schließe ich Harald ausdrücklich ein.

Roland

----------


## Harald_1933

> Es gab einen einzigen, der schrieb, er finde Deine Äußerung in diesem thread etwas prahlerisch Hartmut S


Moin Briele,

nüchtern betrachtet, könnte man das zunächst so sehen. Auch ich weiß Hartmuts manchmal umständlich erscheinende Formulierungen richtig zu deuten und hätte und habe ja auch auf sein von mir als humorig empfundenes Posting selbst sachlich reagiert. Es hätte also keiner Schützenhilfe Deines geschätzten Lebensgefährten bedurft, der mir dann sozusagen recht klar vor Augen führte, dass er so seine Probleme mit mir hat. Warum ist hinlänglich den Forumsinsidern geläufig. Ich habe trotzdem sachlich darauf geantwortet:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...8847#post98847




> ich soll jetzt mit der Schreiberei in meinem Thread Mein Mann ist gestorben aufhören, mit der Trauerei muß nun genug sein, umso mehr weil ich einen neuen Mann habe


Weiter unten in Deinem Posting schreibst Du:




> Ich hätte es z.B. gerne gehabt, daß Dein anmaßendes Posting in meinem Thread, sowie die Antworten darauf stehen bleiben.


Ich zögere nicht, das sinngemäß nun zu wiederholen, was ich damals empfunden bzw. mißempfunden habe, nämlich dass ich nicht nachzuvollziehen vermochte, dass jemand am Jahrestag des Todes des verstorbenen Mannes erneut das Forum als Plattform für seine Trauerbekundungen in Anspruch nahm. Mag sein, dass ich mit dieser meiner Ansicht in früher Jugend als Vollwaise aufgewachsen allein stehe. Das war aber und ist auch heute noch kein Grund, mich zu verteufeln und als lieblos hinzustellen. 

In diesem: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...0253#post70253 Deinem Thread habe ich doch wohl mehr als einmal mein Mitgefühl zum Ausdruck gebracht.

Am 27.5.2017 an Mariechen schreibst Du:




> Du alleine bestimmst das Tempo, Art und Dauer Deiner Trauer und keiner hat das Recht Dir zu sagen, wann Du damit aufhören sollst.


Auch diesen Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl habe ich mitbekommen.




> Ich schreibe Dir noch einmal auf warum Du bei vielen aneckst und es ist im wesentlichen das, was ich vor einem Jahr (in einem der dann gelöschten Beiträge) schrieb. Vielleicht erreicht Dich etwas davon, es schadet nie über Kritik nachzudenken.


Selbstverständlich bin ich auch für berechtigte Kritik empfänglich. Und ich stimme zu, dass nicht nur meine Omnipräsenz im Forum für die weniger akiven User und auch für geschätzte User wie Ludwig S nervig gewesen sein mag. Niemand wird im Forum gezwungen, etwas zu lesen, was nervt, langweilig ist oder überhaupt nicht interessiert.




> Ich finde es nervig, daß Du oft einen halben Meter staatsanwältisch auflistest was derjenige doch da und dann geschrieben hat oder Du selbst.


Auch das ist angekommen und wird zukünftig dank Deiner aktuellen Intervention nicht mehr von mir favorisiert.




> Es ist zum Fremdschämen, wenn Du gleich mehrmals meinst, die Forumsgemeinde wissen lassen zu müssen, daß Du Dich ja eigentlich mit Prof.Sch. duzt, nur halt hier nicht. Das sind alles so Sachen, da sitzt man staunend, kopfschüttelnd davor und denkt sich, jeder Zehnjährige kann sich besser zurücknehmen.


Briele, es ist nicht nötig, dass Du dich für mich schämst, denn ich habe auch keinen Grund dazu. Die Erwähnung entsprang nicht dem Hirn eines Zehnjährigen, sondern eines gestandenen 84 Jahre alten Mannes, der von den Magdeburger Tagungen in den Jahren 2013 und 2015 berichtete. Und schon bei dem ersten Symposium bot mir der erwähnte und von mir bewunderte Professor das Du an. Und das fand ich einfach kindisch großartig und durchaus auch erwähnenswert in diesem Forum. Übrigens duzen sich bei solchen meist nur von Ärzten besuchten Veranstaltungen alle Teilnehmer untereinander.

Und zum Nachlesen und nicht zum Nerven, ansonsten weiterscrollen:

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...7137#post67137

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...0705#post80705




> Alles in allem ist es schade. Du weißt viel, Du teilst Dein Wissen großzügig und gerne, doch Deine Sucht zur Selbstdarstellung, kombiniert mit einem völligen Mangel an Selbstreflexion, die Tatsache, daß Du zu allem und jedem Deinen Senf dazu geben mußt, schmälert Deine Verdienste.


Vielen Dank für das mit enthaltene Lob. Ja, um Anerkennung habe ich mein ganzes Leben lang gebuhlt. Ich erspare es Dir, liebe Briele und auch mir, die Gründe hierfür diesem Forum zu offenbaren.




> Wie wohl so gut wie alle hier, freue auch ich mich über jeden guten Krankheitsverlauf. Weiterhin alles Gute für Dich.
> Briele


Liebe Briele,

für diese versöhnlich klingenden, für mich bestimmten Wünsche danke ich Dir, und wünsche Dir und Deinem im Forum beliebten Lebensgefährten ebenfalls das Beste auf Eurem gemeinsamen Weg in die Zukunft.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

> Briel, mir persönlich kommte es so vor wie wenn er kein anderes Hobby als hier das Forum hat. Soll man ihn deswegen Bedauern oder einfach vieles überhaupt nicht mitlesen ?


Lieber Michael,

bitte mache es wie Ludwig S, einfach igorieren oder scrollen!

----------


## Harald_1933

> Dieser alte böse Mann, bei dem offensichtlich vieles im Leben schief läuft, ist für einige Leute hier eine Zumutung. Ich hatte mich erdreistet, ihn freundlich zu bitten, einen meiner Threads nicht mit eigenen Themen zu stören. Oh oh... dem Hohepriester des Forums so etwas anzudienen, und dann noch von einer Frau. Ab dann wurde es nur noch peinlich. 
> 
> Ich habe einige PNs bekommen von Forumsusern, die auch völlig genervt sind von ihm. Einige haben mir geschildert, dass er sie dann per privater Nachricht versucht hat fertig zu machen. Die haben dann gesehen, wie er versucht hat mich anzugehen, auf hinterfotzige Art und Weise. Ich kann mich übrigens immer noch nicht daran erinnern, dass ich für irgend etwas in seiner Schuld stehe. 
> 
> Aber wie schon geschrieben, Selbstreflexion ist nicht seines... ich würde mich zu Tode schämen, hier mit einem vierten Nicknamen nochmal aufzutauchen. Aber das hätte ja auch was mit Stil zu tun. Ist leider nicht vorhanden... Nennt sich übrigens kognitive Verzerrung.
> 
> Völlig schräg der Mann...


Der böse alte Mann verspürt kein Verlangen, auf dieses eher bescheidene Posting einzugehen. 

P.S.: Übrigens mit PNs habe ich es nicht so. Der E-Mail-Austausch erscheint mir ehrlicher. Außer dem gutmütigen Georg_, der sich immer sehr für alle Betroffenen einsetzt, habe ich meine zusätzliche Anerkennung dafür per PN zukommenlassen. Sonst Fehlanzeige!

----------


## Hartmut S

> @Briele: Hartmut S in einen Vergleich mit Harald zu stellen, finde ich nicht angebracht. Und ich möchte an dieser Stelle anmerken, dass es nicht nur der Humor von Hartmut S ist, der hier manch einem nicht goutiert. Mehr sage ich nicht dazu.
> Roland


aah ha,
meintest du damit, als ich einmal geschrieben hatte: "warum muss ich immer an dich denken, wenn ich gulasch hacke"?   :L&auml;cheln: 
oh je, was bist du nachtragend . . . .

du bist doch gar nicht so "schlecht", wie ich anfangs dachte. du kannst doch sogar ein wenig humorvoll sein.
auch wenn wir hier in einem forum sind, wo es manchmal nicht ganz passt.
wir sollten trotzdem unser leben weiterhin versuchen zu leben.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## rolando

@Hartmut S:

Wenn du schon deine inzwischen vom Moderator gelöschten "humorvollen" Äußerungen zitierst, dann bitte richtig. Du weißt genau, dass du nicht Gulasch geschrieben hast.
Ich bin keinesfalls nachtragend und dein damaliger Beitrag ist in meinem Kopf längst passé. Es gibt hier im Forum einfach sehr viele Einträge von dir, die manch einer mit Kopfschütteln zur Kenntnis nimmt.
Diese alle zu belegen, tue ich mir nicht an. Habe bei dem schönen Wetter anderes zu tun und werde jetzt noch zum Nordic-Walking gehen. Wie hast du dich da vor längerem auch wieder einmal "humorvoll" dazu geäußert:
"Fett (Eis)  am Stiel. Das ist weniger gut! Wir amüsieren uns immer über diese Überaktiven. Diese dicken Menschen, die da mit ihren Stöcken  durch die Gegend latschen.  :L&auml;cheln: "   - siehe hier 

Wette du würdest bereits nach einem Kilometer wie dieser Fisch nach Luft schnappen  :L&auml;cheln: .

Übrigens - ich gehöre trotz nunmehr 5-jähriger ADT nicht zu den "dicken Menschen".

Gruß an dich und deine Fan-Gemeinde
Roland

----------


## Hartmut S

lieber roland,

ich merke bereits, du kannst mir gar nicht wirklich böse sein . . . (ich lese zwischen den zeilen).  :L&auml;cheln: 
nun krame aber nicht noch mehr raus.

ich weiss nun was du meinst, dieses gula.... war nicht gut.
wäre es zu spät, wenn ich mich dafür heute entschuldige?
schreibst du dann nicht mehr "hartmut s"
lieber wieder "lieber hartmut"?
du kannst aber auch "lieber dussel" schreiben.

das mit dem eis am stiel können wir so stehen lassen. das ist nich ganz so schlimm . . . 

gruss
martmut
(nur noch 35 mg cortison (kein rausch mehr)

----------


## Harald_1933

> Ich glaube man bezeichnet so was auch als Diffamierung.


Lieber Roland,

das sehen sicher auch andere seriöse Forumsuser so. Aber das eingesetzte Vokabular erlaubt schon eine Einschätzung der formulierenden Person. Wenn man dann im von Dir erwähnten Avatar zu lesen bekommt: Scheiße. "Du musst positiv denken!" Schöne Scheiße?! spricht das für sich selbst. Die Signatur: *"Willkommen auf dem Jahrmarkt der Eitelkeiten"* wurde zumindest von mir als einen Affront gegen das Forum empfunden. Inzwischen wurde das sicher wegen vieler empörter PNs auf:* "Chisinau? Wo ist das denn? :-))))"* wohl als Anspielung auf einen von mir vor einiger Zeit eingestellten Thread ausgetauscht. 




> Ich glaube Selbstreflexion und etwas mehr Zurückhaltung wäre wohl bei allen Beteiligten angesagt. Dabei schließe ich Harald ausdrücklich ein.


Lieber Roland,

unbedingte Zustimmung, dass Du mich bei diesem Tadel mit einbeziehst. Selbsterkenntnis ist der erste Schritt zur Besserung.

Obwohl ich nun Lobhudelei eigentlch vermeiden möchte, weil dieser oder jener das nicht so gern liest oder weil es schlicht verpönt ist, erlaube ich mir festzustellen, dass Deine stets sachlichen Beiträge schon vielen nach Rat fragenden Betroffenen wertvolle Hinweise vermitteln konnten. Umso mehr habe ich mich gefreut, dass Du Dich in diese eigentlich eher nicht Deinem Niveau entsprechende Diskussion eingeschaltet hast. Dafür dankeich Dir.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Guten Morgen

von der Untersuchung des Magen-Darmtraktes konnte ich - *hier* - erfolgreich berichten.

Auch die inzwischen stattgefundene Ganzkörperuntersuchung bei einer Hautärztin ergab keine malignen Auffälligkeiten.

Zur Abrundung war es nun nur noch erforderlich, auch die Pumpe erneut überprüfen zu lassen. Der nachfolgende Befundbericht stimmt mich zuversichtlich für mein zukünftiges Weiterleben:

*Verdachtsdiagnose: Kurzanamnese: Polyneuropathie,
Durchblutungsstörung*

*Klinische Fragestellung: Progression der KHK?
*
*CT Koronarangiografie vom 22.06.2017 15:14
*
Kontrastmittel: 80 ml Imeron400 (100ml Fl.)
CT Koronarkalkscreening vom 22.06.2017 15:14

*Befund:
*
Kardio-CT-Voraufnahmen in domo (zuletzt vom 06.09.2012) vorliegend sowie
eine Stress-MRT vom 24.09.2012.
Durchführung eines Koronarkalkscreening und der CT-Koronarangiographie
(mittels retrospektivem EKG-Gating durchgeführt).
Gabe von 10 mg Beloc i.v. und 2 Hub Nitrolingualspray s.l.

Das Koronarkalkscreening ergab einen Agatston-Scorewert von 467 mit
Nachweis kalzifizierter Plaques in allen drei Herzkranzgefäßen und im
Hauptstamm.

In der Koronar-CTA Nachweis von exzentrischen Kalkplaques in der RCA und
RCX ohne Hinweis auf eine relevante Stenosierung. Im RIVA weiterhin
Nachweis mehrerer weicher, nicht kalzifizierter oder gemischter Plaques
Plaques, im distalen RIVA 2 gemischte kurzstreckige höhergradig
stenosierende Plaques, soweit bei technisch deutlich verbesserter Bildqualität
im Vergleich zu 2012 vergleichbar bereits abgrenzbar . Im RIVA zeigt sich
unmittelbar am Abgang des 2. Diagonalastes der vorbeschriebene höhergradig
stenosierende weiche Plaque, mit im Anschluss daran einem kalzifizierten
Anteil im 2. proximalen Diagonalast, idem zu 2012. Regelrechte Kontrastierung
der Herzhöhlen ohne Hinweis auf intrakardiale Thromben. In der qualitativen
funktionellen Analyse zeigt sich CT morphologisch in Ruhe eine reguläre,
konzentrische Wandbewegung. CT-morphologisch normale linksventrikuläre
Ejektionsfraktion.

*Aortenklappenverkalkung. Kein Perikarderguss.
*
Bei Durchsicht des miterfassten Lungenparenchyms keine flächenhaften
Infiltrate abgrenzbar. Unveränderte subpleurale Verdichtugen im
Lungensegment 6 und 8, größenkonstant im Verlauf zu 2009 und 2012. Kein
Pleuraerguss.

*Keine suspekten Osteodestruktionen im miterfassten Skelett.
*
Beurteilung:

1.Der Patient liegt alters- und geschlechtsadaptiert auf Basis seines
Koronarkalkscreenings aktuell auf der 50% Perzentile, hat somit kein
überdurchschnittlich erhöhtes Risiko für ein koronares Ereignis innerhalb der
nächsten 2-5 Jahre (gemäß Hoff, Am J Cardiol 2001).
Insgesamt im Verlauf weitere Zunahme des Agatston-Scores als Zeichen einer
fortschreitenden Atherosklerose.

2.Keine Progredienz der 1-Gefäß-KHK, weitestgehend stabile Stenosen im
Vergleich zu 2012 (soweit bei technisch bedingt deutlicher Verbesserung der
Bildqualität und Artefaktreduktion vergleichbar), 3 signifikante Stenosen im
mittleren und distalen RIVA sowie im 2. Diagonalast.

3.Unveränderte subsolide Verdichtungen rechtspulmonal miterfasst DD
unspezifisch, aufgrund von Größenkonstanz im langfristigen Verlauf keine
weitere Verlaufskontrolle dieser beiden Verdichtungen empfohlen.

Der Befund wurde im Anschluss an die Untersuchung telefonisch durch Prof.
Schönberg detailliert mit dem Patienten besprochen.

Es war mir nach den wohl leider von mir selbst ausgelösten Querelen in diesem meinem Thread ein Bedürfnis nun abschließend mein wiederhergestelltes Selbstvertrauen zu bekunden. Nachdem die Pumpe und der Lungenkomplex als noch ganz gut intakt befundet wurden, gibt es für mich keinen Grund mehr, manchmal eher mißmutig zu agieren. Die noch angepeilten Lebensjahre könnten realistisch werden.

Allen Forumsusern und stillen Mitlesern wünsche ich ein heiteres Wochenende.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------

